# Roll Call - Hobie BASS, Mary River QLD



## tonyhuskisson (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't forget early entry pricing closes at 5:30 pm AEST tomorrow for round 4 of the Hobie B.A.S.S. Australia Nation Kayak Series at Mary River in Queensland. Head to http://www.hobiefishing.com.au/round-4-mary-river/ to register and add your name to the list below!

1. Stephen Maas. QLD
2. Mark McKay. QLD
3. Anthony Correnti. QLD
4. Alan Britcliffe. QLD
5. Jarryd Aleckson. QLD
6. Scott Sandilands. QLD
7. Scott Bryant. QLD
8. Timothy Maas. QLD
9. Dave Magner. QLD
10. Pete Bostock. QLD
11. Mark Hodkinson. QLD
12. Paul Holmberg. QLD
13. Jason Harrip. QLD
14. Peter Woods. NSW
15. Jordan Garnsworthy. QLD
16. Rodney Yarrow. QLD
17. Callum Sprott. QLD
18. Greg Rigby. QLD


----------

